# Tropical Experience site no more?



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Um, so I had a desire to look at some different tinc morphs on tropical experience, but the website seems to be no more... Anyone else experience this too?

Any other websites out there with good morph info? I've known of DendroBase, and I also found this other one today:
Morphguide - die einzelnen Varianten


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

its there. i had the same problem the other day. it won't come up on db thru links.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Huh... very curious. Yeah, yesterday at home the links weren't working, and neither was entering "tropical-experience.nl" into the address bar. But entering "tropical-experience.com" does work.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

hypostatic said:


> Um, so I had a desire to look at some different tinc morphs on tropical experience, but the website seems to be no more... Anyone else experience this too?
> 
> Any other websites out there with good morph info? I've known of DendroBase, and I also found this other one today:
> Morphguide - die einzelnen Varianten


the morphguide-de einzelnen site is nice. i like this one "Tumucumaque"


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Ya, it's a very nice looking frog.












































I think this morph's picture shows up every so often on the boards lol


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

What a gorgeous frog! I've never seen a tinc with coloring like that. I'm guessing it's not available in the US?


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

From what I remember reading on the boards it's only been illegally shipped to Europe.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! I didn't realize what a large morph it is.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

when i first saw the pic of this morph months ago it seemed to me that someone made a hybrid to me.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Anybody find out whats up with Tropical Experience nl?
Anybody contact Marcus Bartelds? Just curious. Thanks.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

I read the owner is dead.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

kgb said:


> I read the owner is dead.


I was talking about Marcus B's site Tropical Experience.nl
I think you are referring to Chirs van der Lingen (Dendrobates World) who passed away in 2011.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Paul G said:


> I was talking about Marcus B's site Tropical Experience.nl
> I think you are referring to Chirs van der Lingen (Dendrobates World) who passed away in 2011.



NO. I am talking about Tropical Experience. Thats why it has been down for like 6 months and there have been 15 threads asking why


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I heard that as well, but perhaps everyone (including myself) might have confused Chris with Marcus's site? I do not know the answer...



kgb said:


> NO. I am talking about Tropical Experience. Thats why it has been down for like 6 months and there have been 15 threads asking why


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

kgb said:


> I read the owner is dead.


I read that too, but wasn't sure if the person who gave that answer was clear on which website the OP was talking about.

The person who wrote the book Pumilio Morphguide (Chris van der Lingen) did pass away and he has a website.

Obviously the Tropical Experience website is completely down, but it wasn't clear to me if Blue Pumilio meant that Chris had died or the Tropical Experience person had passed away. BP was not specific in his answer and the OP was not specific with his question. There was a lot of room for miscommunication.

Edit: Never mind Blue Pumilio just cleared it up. Sort of.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

He's been updating his facebook, so I would say no, he is not dead.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Perhaps it's a hologram doing the updates.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm starting to think everyone thinks Marcus is dead from me posting about Chris on another thread where I was responding to someone asking about both websites? If so...my bad....back I go into the shadows.


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

kgb said:


> NO. I am talking about Tropical Experience. Thats why it has been down for like 6 months and there have been 15 threads asking why


NO. Like Blue Pumilio said hes been updating his FB. I didn't mention it as I don't personally know Marcus and I'm not friends with him here on DB or FB but I know some on here are friends with him.

Also, I did use the search feature. Sometimes it doesn't bring up everything your looking for and I don't spend a lot of time on DB as of late.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> Ya, it's a very nice looking frog.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are D.Tinctorius 'Peacock'/'Tumucumaque'
From what I've heard, they may come to the US hobby LEGALLY in a couple years ... if what I was told is true.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

The site [TE] is down A LOT, often over the years....

Fret not, I think Justin was just starting trouble  

Marcus....MARCUS...are you alive fella??


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

That would be cool, but someone needs to start a facility for breeding in Brazil first. We already get CB boas and tortoises out of there, so I guess it is possible. 




Gamble said:


> Those are D.Tinctorius 'Peacock'/'Tumucumaque'
> From what I've heard, they may come to the US hobby LEGALLY in a couple years ... if what I was told is true.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Gamble said:


> Those are D.Tinctorius 'Peacock'/'Tumucumaque'
> From what I've heard, they may come to the US hobby LEGALLY in a couple years ... if what I was told is true.


I don't think so, from what I understand it's a brazilian locale, and brazil is pretty unrelenting about letting species out of the country (unless it's coming from europe?)


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Like I said, farming is possible as they let out cb boas and tortoises, but CITES II species. They do let out WC fish, but those are under a different set of regulations. 




hypostatic said:


> I don't think so, from what I understand it's a brazilian locale, and brazil is pretty unrelenting about letting species out of the country (unless it's coming from europe?)


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

How have other Brazilian species come in ... thru Europe also?


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> Like I said, farming is possible as they let out cb boas and tortoises, but CITES II species. They do let out WC fish, but those are under a different set of regulations.


Which species of boa and tortoises are being exported from Brazil? A quick check of the CITES tradedata base shows no boas (Boa ssp) legally exported since 2003 when 6 were exported... 
The last legally exported live Epicrates from Brazil was in 1995 to a total of one snake.... 

a total of 16 each of Corallus caninus and C. hortulanus were exported in 2008.. and were the only animals of either genus listed for years... 

Chelonoidis carbonaria are exported but the last Chelonoidis denticulata that were exported was 14 animals in 2006..... 

With the exception of red feet that is a far cry from a claim of letting out cb boas..... 

I should also remind people that it wasn't that long ago that we saw a scam to "start a frog farm in Brazil" advertised and heavily marketed.....until it all blew up and effectively wasted a bunch of people's cash... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Just in case that person is wondering why he's not back on DB - this was Strike 1, he also has a Strike 2.

No chance for Strike 3 here at Sunny Acres. 

s


Ed said:


> ... I should also remind people that it wasn't that long ago that we saw a scam to "start a frog farm in Brazil" advertised and heavily marketed.....until it all blew up and effectively wasted a bunch of people's cash...


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Ed, why are you asking me if you already looked up the CITES info? 




Ed said:


> Which species of boa and tortoises are being exported from Brazil? A quick check of the CITES tradedata base shows no boas (Boa ssp) legally exported since 2003 when 6 were exported...
> The last legally exported live Epicrates from Brazil was in 1995 to a total of one snake....
> 
> a total of 16 each of Corallus caninus and C. hortulanus were exported in 2008.. and were the only animals of either genus listed for years...
> ...


----------



## EricIvins (Jan 4, 2010)

Besides, the Brazilians will not deal with the US because the value of the dollar is so low compared to other countries. Their is a Brazilian Importer in Florida who's brother operates a Tortoise Farm, and even she can't get him to send Cherryheads to the US...........


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

EricIvins said:


> Besides, the Brazilians will not deal with the US because the value of the dollar is so low compared to other countries. Their is a Brazilian Importer in Florida who's brother operates a Tortoise Farm, and even she can't get him to send Cherryheads to the US...........


Can you please elaborate on how the low valuation would mean people don't want it? Last I checked, that would normally just mean it would require more dollars to purchase it....


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

The Asians are always willing to pay MUCH more. 



carola1155 said:


> Can you please elaborate on how the low valuation would mean people don't want it? Last I checked, that would normally just mean it would require more dollars to purchase it....


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Blue_Pumilio said:


> The Asians are always willing to pay MUCH more.


This is getting off topic, but that doesn't have anything to do with the actual value of the dollar... That's the same as the guy down the street being willing to pay a lot more because he wants it more.


----------



## Marcus (Apr 18, 2004)

Not DEAD yet.

I stopped hosting the website because i took a break with keeping and breeding frogs. I have two kids to raise first and when they can make their own breakfast, riding bikes and swim like a dolphin/tadpole/fish (pick your own favorite) I will come back.

Second thing was that website was getting old...i had so much new information and the software was outdated. Because so now and than you want something new I decided that I wanted a new website but that takes a lot of time. And building a new website is not in my top 5 priority list at the moment.

So i'm still live and thanks for all the concerns/e-mails.

Marcus


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

this frog is on my wishlist located in my signature 



pa.walt said:


> the morphguide-de einzelnen site is nice. i like this one "Tumucumaque"


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Ed said:


> Which species of boa and tortoises are being exported from Brazil?





Blue_Pumilio said:


> Ed, why are you asking me if you already looked up the CITES info?


Because of this:



Blue_Pumilio said:


> ...We already get CB boas and tortoises out of there, so I guess it is possible.





Blue_Pumilio said:


> Like I said, farming is possible as they let out cb boas and tortoises, but CITES II species.


And because perhaps you know something we don't? 

Like Hypostatic said, IBAMA is *really* tough on which species can be commercialized out of/in Brazil.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm VERY familiar with Brazil regs/laws. Heck, I'm likely only one of the very few active board members here who actively imports/exports. 

I think Ed said exactly what I said, when he said that boas have come out of Brazil and tortoises are regularly exported. I never mentioned numbers or anything to that degree. I said it was possible under current regulations to set up a true farming operation there. Someone please show me the data proving I'm wrong, so far Ed supported my statements.

If people continue to want to go on an imaginary witch hunt here, well...like a lot of people, I'll stop posting, or at min. learn to ignore statements directed towards me in what I perceive to be a negative light. The goal of this forum is to share information, not see who can yell the loudest and stand the tallest. Remember, it's just frogs, have fun!



JPccusa said:


> Because of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm throwing the BS flag here.... I cited the data to see if you would continue to stick your foot down your throat and I was right..... 



Blue_Pumilio said:


> I'm VERY familiar with Brazil regs/laws. Heck, I'm likely only one of the very few active board members here who actively imports/exports.
> 
> I think Ed said exactly what I said, when he said that boas have come out of Brazil and tortoises are regularly exported. I never mentioned numbers or anything to that degree. I said it was possible under current regulations to set up a true farming operation there. Someone please show me the data proving I'm wrong, so far Ed supported my statements.


Actually no, neither the data or my statements support your claim... You did not say it was possible.. you explicitly stated that we currently get captive bred boas from Brazil... specifically 


Blue_Pumilio said:


> We already get CB boas and tortoises out of there, so I guess it is possible


This is not supported via CITES... since there were a total of 6 Boa ssp exported in one year with no permits issued for Boa for a number of years prior to or after that date... In addition, those boas were shipped to the Czech Republic so*we are not getting cb boas from Brazil*

As a further illustration of your incorrect statements...neither of the Corallus I referenced above were exported for commercial trade or were listed as captive bred... This was why I challenged your claim of captive bred boas being exported to the US.... For someone who is supposed to be extremely familiar with the Brazilian exports and regulations, I am surprised that you made a claim that is so clearly unsupported.... 



Blue_Pumilio said:


> If people continue to want to go on an imaginary witch hunt here, well...like a lot of people, I'll stop posting, or at min. learn to ignore statements directed towards me in what I perceive to be a negative light. The goal of this forum is to share information, not see who can yell the loudest and stand the tallest. Remember, it's just frogs, have fun!


If you are sharing accurate information that is one thing but if you are making inflated claims of knowledge that are flatly contradicted by the documentation that is an entirely different thing... In addition, you do not cast yourself in a good light when you attempt to twist statements... It's not a witch hunt when you are caught out in a lie.... 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

I think Ed has become a "lurker"....


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Judy S said:


> I think Ed has become a "lurker"....


Shhhh don't scare him off. I'm so excited he's here that I'm giddy


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Judy S said:


> I think Ed has become a "lurker"....


Not really...Sometimes I get a heads up and try to get around to it sooner or later. 


Ed


----------

